# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  11 Amazing Facts about the McDonald's McRib

## Sagan

> 3. The McRib is a product of "restructured meat technology." 
> 
> Rene Arend came up with the idea and design of the McRib, but it's a  professor from the University of Nebraska named Richard Mandigo who  developed the "restructured meat product" that the McRib is actually  made of. 
> 
> According to an article from Chicago magazine, which cites a 1995  article by Mandigo, "restructured meat product" contains a mixture of  tripe, heart, and scalded stomach, which is then mixed with salt and  water to extract proteins from the muscle. The proteins bind all the  pork trimmings together so that it can be re-molded into any specific  shape â in this case, a fake slab of ribs.





yum! 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/11-ama...170212930.html

----------


## onawheel

McNoThanks.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Well, that's pleasant  ::

----------


## L

Good thing I do not eat there

----------


## kc1895

<--- KFC FTW  :Celebrate:

----------


## Fallen18

::  thank the lord I don't eat there

----------


## Monotony

The only thing I'll eat is the mcnuggets.

----------


## The Wanderer

gross.  Never tried one, never will

----------


## Trendsetter

Wow, looks like the box the McRib came in seems more healthy to eat.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> yum! 
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/11-ama...170212930.html



Wait. Are you telling me that the contents of "mystery meat" from our elementary school cafeteria was solved?

----------


## Trendsetter

> Wait. Are you telling me that the contents of "mystery meat" from our elementary school cafeteria was solved?



Come to think of it, that same old sandwich was served in my school's cafeteria commonly. I refused to eat it.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Anteros

Oh man, I admit to having enjoyed a few McRibs in my time.    I knew they weren't made out of the best stuff (well, duh!), but to actually see it all spelled out...   :: 

"Restructured meat product"... that sounds so appetizing!

----------


## SmileyFace

wow...i think i've only eaten a McRib once in my life and I thought it was decent. I'm not all that surprised about its "mystery" contents though. Nonetheless, this is going to keep me away from eating at McDs even more haha

----------


## WineKitty

McDonalds is gross.  All fast food is pretty much gross.  Preparing your own meals is the way to go.

----------


## bigdaddy

I eat tripe and organs all the time, not disgusting and it's good for you. Liver and onions yummmm

----------

